# Souris G5 bouge mais ne répond pas



## lafroygue (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Tout à coup, sans raison apparente, la souris de mon iMac G5 ne répond plus.
Elle bouge normalement, mais ne commande plus rien. Je peux, par exemple, pointer la barre du finder, mais impossible de dérouler aucun des menus. Impossible également de faire réapparaitre le doc (masqué) dont j'aurais besoin pour vérifier certains paramètres. Je n'ai plus accès à aucune commandes ni aucune fonctions de l'ordinateur. Il n'y plus que le clic droit qui semble fonctionner, mais je ne peux faire disparaitre les menus contextuels qu'en appuyant sur la touche esc.
Avec ce clic droit j'ai pu redémarrer plusieurs fois, j'ai même forcé l'extinction mais rien n'y fait.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci d'avance et bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## lowlucas (26 Septembre 2010)

....euh, un peu d'indication...c'est une usb ou une sans fil à pile?


----------



## lafroygue (26 Septembre 2010)

C'est une bluetooth (logitech), mais j'ai essayé également avec une filaire et ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.
Je n'ai plus accès aux préférences système pour vérifier les paramètres. Grâce au clic droit j'ai pu ouvrir le panneau, mais impossible d'aller plus loin.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h15 ----------

La réinitialisation de la Pram n'ayant rien donnée, j'ai fait un nouvel essai avec la souris filaire après avoir désactivé le bluetooth cette fois, et là ça a fonctionné.
Après avoir changé les piles de la logitech, ça fonctionne à nouveau en bluetooth. Apparemment ce n'était que ça. Ce qui me semble curieux, c'est que c'est la première fois que je constate ce genre de symptômes peu avant de remplacer les piles. En général, la souris se bloque et l'ordi me le signale.
Beaucoup de peur pour pas grand chose en réalité. Il faut toujours aller au plus simple avant de paniquer, et d'alerter la terre entière mais on n'y pense jamais au bon moment.
Bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## lowlucas (26 Septembre 2010)

c'est ce que je voulais te dire, de verifier les piles, mais j'ai pas osé..hihi, j'ai une logitech aussi et des fois c'est bizarre.aussi....du coup, c'est bon grrrr...


----------



## lafroygue (26 Septembre 2010)

Entièrement d'accord.
Mais il faut oser, et comme tu dis c'est grrrr
Merci à toi et bonne fin de WE


----------



## KERRIA (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour

Eu problème similaire la semaine dernière avec PPC bi PRO.....

J'ai effectué toutes les réparations possibles à partir du disque d'installation...
via Utilitaire de Disque....et..miracle tout est rentré dans l'ordre.....mais bon....

Bon Dimanche


----------

